# Hey guys



## sephtt (Sep 25, 2008)

hey guys, i'm a new user, i am 20 and have just brought my first tt 52 plate black 180 coupe. I love the car and i hope it loves me too! Only thing is some little Chav has keyed the whole of the drivers side door. Also have got to get my key re programmed had to buy a new car battery, which has resulted in me having to mess around with setting the radio, also cam belt is well over due change!ALL UNDER A WEEK OF HAVING THE CAR! Any one got any tips about car care etc or any other useful tips.

Cheers Guys


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

First welcome to the forum :wink: Get yourself a good local independent Audi garage, much cheaper thean main dealer, most of the staff would have been trained by VW/Audi. Use the forum for advice before spending cash, ask as many questions as you like, there are some great people on the site who between them know all there is to know about TT's [smiley=gossip.gif] Join the TT owners club as well.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum... sorry to hear about initial problems


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

